

Why are companies paying bounce exchange $4k/m for a modal? - amccloud

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bounceexchange.com&#x2F;?#pricing<p>I&#x27;m seeing their exit intent modal more and more often.
======
amccloud
Okay so i've done some research and it looks like it's because they have a
patent on the detection of exit intent?
[http://www.faqs.org/patents/app/20140222502](http://www.faqs.org/patents/app/20140222502)

------
JoelGoyette
I've wondered how many people actually pay that amount, too. Perhaps they go
after larger organizations where a few thousand is a small price to pay for a
solution, regardless of how simple it may be.

